# RouVenge



## A. Nony Moose (Dec 17, 2009)

start with a Roubaix module...
custom paint add-on by Lee of Hellion Design...even the cranks and Bars (thanks Lee!)
Barmac
Zipp 404 Firecrests
Sram Red
DA cassette and front derrr
TRP Sworks 970SL brakes
Sworks Toupe
etc etc...

fell in love with the McLaren Venge the moment i saw it, but I like the ride of the Roubaix... so... the RouVenge... :idea:


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Hotness.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd ride it.


----------



## wiliertim (Aug 22, 2005)

fantastic build. Congrats


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Good lord... you could have had a McVenge for what you've got in that... lovely, lovely bike. Nice work... I keep wanting to build up an s-works roubaix as the ultimate flat bar city bike, and bump the frame up one size from my dropbar size, but this takes the cake. Your painter is unbeatable.
Now, on a more practical note, fess up, help a bruddah out --- where in hell did you get the 7 X 9 clamps for the seat.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice. That painter deserves some credit. Who was it for future reference or a website?


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Dec 17, 2009)

philbennett said:


> Good lord... you could have had a McVenge for what you've got in that...
> 
> Now, on a more practical note, fess up, help a bruddah out --- where in hell did you get the 7 X 9 clamps for the seat.


not that i want to start adding up the pieces, but i'm pretty sure it's under $18k!
(i think :blush2

the seat clamp kit is available thru Specialized (finally) in red or black..
have your dealer order Red Part #: 2812-9055
or Black Part #: 2812-9050

of course, like everything else, they're probably sold out till July


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Didn't know what to expect by the title. Wasn't disappointed. Unique and sweet.
Totally get why you like the Roubaix..feel the same way.
Did 60 miles on mine yesterday...and hammered the last 20. 
Congrats.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Dec 17, 2009)

squareslinky said:


> . That painter deserves some credit. Who was it for future reference or a website?


the paint was done by Lee Helliwell of Hellion Design....he's never had a website and just goes by word of mouth, although recently he added a page on Facebook (search Hellion-Design)
he's been painting moto lids since the early 90's...super creative..i usually like to give him a 'concept' rather than specifics, but this bike I wanted to somewhat retain a 'factory' look...
he does the occasional bike for fun... like when i had him do my dirt jumper in an 'Evel Knievel Stunt Cycle tribute':









good stuff


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Man !!! Fantastic job !! I wish I could go full red on my black and white 2012 Expert.

Where did the Zertzs go ??


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

A. Nony Moose said:


> the paint was done by Lee Helliwell of Hellion Design....he's never had a website and just goes by word of mouth, although recently he added a page on Facebook (search Hellion-Design)
> he's been painting moto lids since the early 90's...super creative..i usually like to give him a 'concept' rather than specifics, but this bike I wanted to somewhat retain a 'factory' look...
> he does the occasional bike for fun... like when i had him do my dirt jumper in an 'Evel Knievel Stunt Cycle tribute':
> 
> ...


Do you know what kind of base and clear coat paint he used?


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Devastazione said:


> Man !!! Fantastic job !! I wish I could go full red on my black and white 2012 Expert.
> 
> Where did the Zertzs go ??


Nice build and paint! I wonder the same thing, I assume you removed them for the paint, are you going to press them back in or were they destroyed trying to get them out. Replacements available?


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

A. Nony Moose said:


> not that i want to start adding up the pieces, but i'm pretty sure it's under $18k!
> (i think :blush2
> 
> the seat clamp kit is available thru Specialized (finally) in red or black..
> ...



No one said you had to buy the whole McLaren... used market price for the frames is $10k-$11k, for the few that have popped up. I think the guy on this spesh forum in the Venge photo thread with the McL and the Porsche-painted shiv has his up now for $11k on another site... then all you need is some beat up third hand Forte wheels, a used Shimano 8-speed group and boom, you're in business for $11,235.84.

In all seriousness, I have never seen a better custom paint job on a bike, at least from what I can tell from the photos. Highly classy. I had painting skills like that, I'd make the mistake of going over the the top every time with little fancy add-ons.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Dec 17, 2009)

pwork said:


> Nice build and paint! I wonder the same thing, I assume you removed them for the paint, are you going to press them back in or were they destroyed trying to get them out. Replacements available?


The zertz popped right out without too much effort. They'll go right back in, but I kind of prefer the look without them...


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

A. Nony Moose said:


> The zertz popped right out without too much effort. They'll go right back in, but I kind of prefer the look without them...


And on yet another note, what do you think of the s-works toupe seat, and how much have you ridden on it?
am pondering one myself as I have to start making up some weight somewhere for the quarq that just went on...


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Dec 17, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> And on yet another note, what do you think of the s-works toupe seat, and how much have you ridden on it?
> am pondering one myself as I have to start making up some weight somewhere for the quarq that just went on...



I've ridden the Toupes on my bikes for a while so I know the shape fits me well.. Or course everybody is different. So far I like the SWorks version..no complaints.. And it's silly light :thumbsup:


----------

